# Stumptown herf for the troops



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Stumptown Herf for the Troops
Wednesday, Jan 9th, 6pm - ??​
As discussed at several past Stumptown herfs, the first organized herf of 2008 will also collect cigars to send to the troops. I'll collect as many sticks as you want to donate, package them with hydration and then send them to Dave (TriShield68) for shipment overseas. Cutters, lighters, butane, etc. as well as treats for the troops will also be collected.

The location is the cigar lounge at the Shilo Inn on the west side near the intersection of Canyon Road and Walker Road. This is about 1.5 miles east from the Canyon Road exit off I-217.

Hope to see the usual (and unusual) faces as well as any new faces that can make it. PM me if you need more details or better directions. Note that the food menu at the Shilo is very good. Let's get 2008 off to a great start for ourselves as well as the troops.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Stumptown herfs rule!!

Got to check the schedule, but if its free you know I will be there.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

It is about time, Mark...


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> It is about time, Mark...


I was busy trying to decide whether or not to pull the string on some Tat petits from Holts. Like I need more cigars ... :ss


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

You know I'll be there!

So this time, who's PM'ing Tripp? :r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Stumptown Herf for the Troops
> Wednesday, Jan 9th, 6pm - ??​
> As discussed at several past Stumptown herfs, the first organized herf of 2008 will also collect cigars to send to the troops. I'll collect as many sticks as you want to donate, package them with hydration and then send them to Dave (TriShield68) for shipment overseas. Cutters, lighters, butane, etc. as well as treats for the troops will also be collected.
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> You know I'll be there!
> 
> So this time, who's PM'ing Tripp? :r


Maybe we should call him. :ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Maybe we should call him. :ss


I am going to rub myself down with some tatuaje's beforehand, maybe that will lure him in.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> I am going to rub myself down with some tatuaje's beforehand, maybe that will lure him in.


TMI...


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> TMI...


QFT.

Plus it'd be a horrible waste of those Tatuajes.

:r


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow Mike, wow. :r

I have five days to get well; I'm going to be really disappointed if I miss this.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Joey Link said:


> Wow Mike, wow. :r
> 
> I have five days to get well; I'm going to be really disappointed if I miss this.


Use the whitetrash "cure for the common cold":

7-up
Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup
Nyquil
And you'll be miraculously cured!

:r


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Stumptown Herf for the Troops
> Wednesday, Jan 9th, 6pm - ??​
> As discussed at several past Stumptown herfs, the first organized herf of 2008 will also collect cigars to send to the troops. I'll collect as many sticks as you want to donate, package them with hydration and then send them to Dave (TriShield68) for shipment overseas. Cutters, lighters, butane, etc. as well as treats for the troops will also be collected.
> 
> ...


Bumpity bump. Note that we will also be taking donations towards the purchase of comfort items for the troops as well. I plan to bring a camera, but in case I space, it would be nice if someone else brought one as well.

The sub-theme for this herf is: Does Tripp really exist and why does Mike smell so dammed good.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Use the whitetrash "cure for the common cold":
> 
> 7-up
> Campbell's Chicken Noodle Soup
> ...


Check, check, and check! You forgot the Jack Daniels though, which I also have :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Getting closer...:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Getting closer...:ss


Indeed, only two more days!

Don't forget, come see Dave trash Mark. A virtual guarantee.

and remember, all of us owe Joey a shot of JD. Might be a good night to pay up.

:r:r:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Indeed, only two more days!
> 
> Don't forget, come see Dave trash Mark. A virtual guarantee.
> 
> ...


What? He buys us swill and we buy him something reputable? :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

T-24 hours! Tick tick tick!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> T-24 hours! Tick tick tick!


Just stuck some Tat Regios in the otterbox. That ought to get Tripp's attention.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Just stuck some Tat Regios in the otterbox. That ought to get Tripp's attention.


You are killin' me.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> You are killin' me.


hey, put in some black peppercorns (India Spicy Bold) for you.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> hey, put in some black peppercorns (India Spicy Bold) for you.


Nice!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I keep seeing these threads, and finally I gotta ask...
WTF IS STUMPTOWN????????


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

mmblz said:


> I keep seeing these threads, and finally I gotta ask...
> WTF IS STUMPTOWN????????


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stumptown


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

ok, carry on


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

mmblz said:


> ok, carry on


So, when are you coming out, Julian?


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> So, when are you coming out, Julian?


We don't make every one who visits nauseous.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

wish I could - any extra spending is more or less on hold for the moment... baby due at end of March


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

mmblz said:


> wish I could - any extra spending is more or less on hold for the moment... baby due at end of March


Congrats, Julian! That is a very good reason to realign a budget.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Tonight's the night!



vstrommark said:


> and remember, all of us owe Joey a shot of JD. Might be a good night to pay up.
> :r:r:r


You guys don't owe me anything, those were gifts :tu



Bigwaved said:


> What? He buys us swill and we buy him something reputable? :r


You know you love the Turkey! Say it!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I will be headed out to the place shortly. :ss


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> I will be headed out to the place shortly. :ss


Yes, I do believe it is time to depart.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I will be headed out to the place shortly. :ss





Lanthor said:


> Yes, I do believe it is time to depart.


Have fun guys!:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I have the camera packed, Nigel!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I had a great time, guys. As always, thanks. I will post a few pictures tomorrow.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Ditto. Great time, great conversation, more than adequate smokes.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Great evening, fantastic cigars and conversation. 

Boy, can't wait for you to post those pictures Dave. 

Already looking forward to the next one!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

It was great seeing all of you folks again, including the "living dead" Joey Link.

But Joey.. you didn't show us your truck! I don't know what it looks like!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is a pic of the crew and another of the haul (sans stick from Dave "I Forgot" DB).

View attachment 16124
View attachment 16125


In order from left to right: joey_link, jquirit, lanthor (aka, don't take my picture because secret agents don't get their picture taken), bigwaved, vstrommark.

The haul includes the 10-er that Conch Republican won in my second banana contest and graciously donated to the troops.

I'll get Dave's contribution, probably tonight, and get some updates pics. Anyone know if I'll get in trouble for posting pictures of each and every stick? Documentation is the key and it's for a good cause. :r  :r

edit: oh yeah, the owner of a private cigar club overheard us about collecting for the troops and donated the box of La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduros.

Stumptown Herfers Rocks!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> Here is a pic of the crew and another of the haul (sans stick from Dave "I Forgot" DB).
> 
> View attachment 16124
> View attachment 16125
> ...


Looks like a great time + a great haul for the troops!! RG forthcoming for soliciting donations!! :u :tu


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Had a great time, as always. Thanks for the drinks Mark and Mike, and thanks for the cigar Dave, it was great. Unfortunately, I was feeling a little green by the end of the night and couldn't finish it. I'm not sure which cigar did it, I can only remember smoking 3 or 4  

Definitely looking forward to next time! 

P.S. More pics!!! :r


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

I see what you guys are talking about now, regarding the gun in my avatar. That is, in fact, sheen from the flash, due to my lack of photography skills, as the gun is flat black


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> In order from left to right: joey_link, jquirit, lanthor (aka, don't take my picture because secret agents don't get their picture taken), bigwaved, vstrommark.


Nice haul for the troops!

Great pic. VsMark, you are so perfect! I don't think you could get any cuter. 
And I know what girls like. :tu

XXXOOO!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Joan said:


> Nice haul for the troops!
> 
> Great pic. VsMark, you are so perfect! I don't think you could get any cuter.
> And I know what girls like. :tu
> ...


Dangit, I knew he weasled out on something. Mark didn't spill the beans on you!
I'll get you next time, Mark!! :c


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Damn good looking shirt Dave,great haul for the troops too guys.Thank You!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Damn good looking shirt Dave...


Yes sir! Mark is swinging by after I get off work to pick up my donation. As he so kindly pointed out my memory issues. :r

P.S. I took pictures too. I will post some tonight.:tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Great evening, fantastic cigars and conversation.
> 
> Boy, can't wait for you to post those pictures Dave.
> 
> Already looking forward to the next one!


We will have to call you "chopper"...


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Dangit, I knew he weasled out on something. Mark didn't spill the beans on you!
> I'll get you next time, Mark!! :c


*sigh*

I'd say 'get your mind out of the gutter', Mr. Quirt, but where your mind is at is your business.

I WILL let you in on a little secret, though. Mark has many MANY friends and admirers. He is strong, brilliant, generous, extremely witty and very well loved. In other words, I am only one of the many.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Joan said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I'd say 'get your mind out of the gutter', Mr. Quirt, but where your mind is at is your business.
> 
> I WILL let you in on a little secret, though. Mark has many MANY friends and admirers. He is strong, brilliant, generous, extremely witty and very well loved. In other words, I am only one of the many.


I know, Mark is a very generous and intelligent person. I was only kidding about the deal between yourself and him. I'm sorry if my behaviour was inconsiderate and you had taken offense to it. It was not my intention nor desire to alienate or offend yourself or Mark.

Nothing to see here.

:bn


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Down Joan, down! Here, have a cookie 

I think that some good natured ribbing got misinterpreted, perhaps on both sides. On some other mail lists where Joan and I hang out, we get together several times a year for face-to-face parties and such. I'll bet that once you two meet up at a Portland or Smokey Joe's herf that you'll laugh about this misunderstanding.

And if not, I'll taser the lot of ya.


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Well YA, I can hardly wait to meet Mr. JQ!

I'm not and was not mad or anything... really! :tu I guess I did forget to add some esmileacons to my note, though. Sorry Mr JQ! Hope to meet you soon ----and give you a good throttling. :r

[oh oh oh, how I crack myself up! Oh!]



vstrommark said:


> And if not, I'll taser the lot of ya.


DON'T TAZE ME, DAD! I'LL BEHAAAAAVE! :r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Joan, 

If you come to Stumptown, we will make sure Joey brings his camera.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Joan said:


> DON'T TAZE ME, DAD! I'LL BEHAAAAAVE! :r


Damn kids. Where are my glasses? Can't find my glasses. How can I be expected to taze someone if I can't find my glasses. Damn kids. Bet they're on the lawn too.

:r :r :r


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Any chance a Stumptown herf can be scheduled for a Saturday evening or a Sunday day/evening? Would love to come herf but that possibility of a wednesday night drive home to Federal [email protected] midnight kinda scares me......


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Any chance a Stumptown herf can be scheduled for a Saturday evening or a Sunday day/evening? Would love to come herf but that possibility of a wednesday night drive home to Federal [email protected] midnight kinda scares me......


You bet it can. We can get Moosebrew to join us with a weekend date as well. :tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> You bet it can. We can get Moosebrew to join us with a weekend date as well. :tu


I'm herfing in Everett on the 19th, so don't do it then.

Charlie - don't forget that I have a comfy guest room.

--mark


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay gang, here is the updated final haul. The box is packed and will be sent via UPS to Dave in the morning.

View attachment 16138


Thank you to all who contributed. Stumptown did itself proud.

:chk :chk :chk :chk


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_*The birthday boy with a little something. Yahno!*_

*Joey Link...a.k.a. Kodak
*

_*
A big dude who owns a hut and JCrew
*_

*Lanthor...a.k.a. Howard Hughes*


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Great pictures Davy and a fine load for the troops. Thank You Men!


----------

